# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry make over

## Terrian

The wife finally won, the laundry gets a makeover.
Basically we completely gutted the room and started again
not quite finished, but here are a couple of pics of the progress:

----------


## jiggy

Apart from the beer fridge being too small everything else is looking good !

----------


## Terrian

> Apart from the beer fridge being too small everything else is looking good !

  wouldn't want to put beer in there, that is a freezer  :Biggrin:

----------


## nberry83

> wouldn't want to put beer in there, that is a freezer

  One of the best cold beers I had was out of a chest freezer in Bali

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> One of the best cold beers I had was out of a chest freezer in Bali

  Mine was from the snap freezer on prawn trawler.

----------


## Terrian

OK, well, the laundry is near on finished, bench, sind & tap are all that is really left to do, maybe get done sometime in the next weeks or so (maybe :Smilie:  
pics so far:  Picasa Web Albums - TerrianC - laundry

----------


## jiggy

What was the cost of the cabinets , and how deep are they?

----------


## Terrian

> What was the cost of the cabinets , and how deep are they?

  floor or wall  :Smilie:  
they are all Bunnings bought,  so the floor ones will be 560mm deep and the wall will be 300mm deep. 
prices varied on the size, off hand I can't recall them.  Bathroom and Kitchen - Flat Pack Kitchens - Bunnings Warehouse http://www.bunnings.com.au/learn-how...n-planner.aspx
go to the kitchen designer, the prices are there as you add them to your kitchen

----------


## Terrian

just an update, finally got the bench in and the sink / tap in and hooked up http://picasaweb.google.com/TerrianC/Laundry# 
(the last 12 pics) 
Just the tiles to do, and find /  have made a cupboard door.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I do hope you remembered to waterproof the wall to floor joint. According to a survey of insurance companies laundries are a very common cause of internal flooding. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Terrian

> I do hope you remembered to waterproof the wall to floor joint. According to a survey of insurance companies laundries are a very common cause of internal flooding. 
> Good luck.

  appropriate use of water proofing was done  :Smilie: 
If the laundry was subject to flooding, the water has a few areas of escape, I would expect the depth of the water to never exceed about 3mm  :Smilie:

----------


## Terrian

well, laundry is done. final pics:
before:    
After:   
for the full set of pics: Picasa Web Albums - TerrianC - laundry 
next job, back verandah or kitchen or workshop or new room to front of house, it never ends  :Biggrin:

----------


## midnite1969

I know this is a pretty old thread-but Ive been drooling over that laundry for the past few days-I wish mine looked that good! Im gonna have to marry a handyman I think! Love the benchtop,tiles and all that cupboard space-Im so jealous! Front loaders just look so much neater than the bulky old top loaders!

----------

